

Maldives island residents report sighting of 'low flying jet' - glasz
http://www.haveeru.com.mv/news/54062

======
kenrikm
This was posted before several weeks ago and was debunked by the Maldives
authorities IIRC. Not sure why it's getting traction again now.

~~~
glasz
do you have a link, maybe?

~~~
saintfiends
Maldives National Defense Force (MNDF) said there was no indication of MH370.

[http://www.mndf.gov.mv/mndf/English/News.php?newsid=1186](http://www.mndf.gov.mv/mndf/English/News.php?newsid=1186)

~~~
glasz
thank you.

i guess i'll have to believe what the military sais. and the witnesses must
have seen ghosts, then.

